# How your cat see you



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gael said:


>



knew all but "laser" maker??


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


>


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

nwlady said:


> knew all but "laser" maker??



I'm guessing the hand that holds the laser pointer?

I regularly play with SnagglePuss with the laser - I cause him to run full speed into the walls and doors. 

That's why his nickname is "Boom-Boom". :rofl:


----------

